# Foreverlast Baffin Flats Stalker Boots



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

Has anyone waded with these boots? Please give your evalution of these boots?


----------



## tannerjames6 (Jul 3, 2016)

theyâ€™re ****. i love foreverlast but this is not a good representation the their work. took a couple weeks for the eyelets to pop out. then less than a year the soles were peeling. look into soft science boots. they last longer and donâ€™t put a huge dent in your pocket. this is just my experience. really good wading belts though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

POCLANCE said:


> Has anyone waded with these boots? Please give your evalution of these boots?


I'm using a pair of the Foreverlast Baffin Flats Stalker boots. This is my first year with them and so far they're holding up. They're very sturdy and they handle heavy shell easily. I bought a pair of neoprene socks for comfort and use them when wet wading during the summer.


----------



## Fireplug47 (Mar 21, 2016)

Lasted 2 years. Cant complain about that. I would have bought another pair but i found a good deal on a Simms pair.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I have Simms, and the lifetime warranty is worth the extra $20 or even $100 if something goes wrong. If your feet aren't done growing, buy the soft science. They are cheaper, but still feel good on your feet, and you will have less in them when you have to upgrade to another size.


----------

